# Corrupt permissions



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Have an issue with a Win Server 2003 box and a NAS share. There are some folders on there which are accessed via mac that have become unaccessible.

At the moment I'm just trying to manage the shares via the server which the NAS is attached too. If I hover the mouse of the folder it tells me there is 3mb in there and I can open the folder. However clicking on the properties tells me that there is 0 bytes and I can't alter the permissions or anything. 

I've managed to copy the files inside to a new folder which can be viewed, however if I try and modify or delete the existing one, I just get the prompt telling me it 'Cannot rename file: Cannot read from the source file or disk'. If I try to delete the files inside, it completely closes the current Explorer window however relaunching shows that the files have deleted.

I've tried resetting permissions and owner rights from the top level and overwriting child objects but doesn't make any difference. It seems these folders are stuck there and various different ones littered all over the share.

Anybody got any advice please.
Many thanks


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Since found out that if I copy the contents to a new folder and then from dos browse to the folder using the short name, removing the all the attributes and removing directory from command line it works ok. Painful though as various folders all over and be nice if there was a quicker way. Not all folders have issues.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you sure it is a permissions issue and not a zero byte folder issue? What is the name of the folder?


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

well can't really tell. Got one at the moment which I haven't done yet. If I hover over it, it shows as 111mb although if I go to properties it shows as 0 bytes.

If I open the folder I can see 49 ._ files and a couple of of DS_Store's and then 56 normal files


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are these system files that should not be deleted in the first place? It looks like Mac files so they can probably only be deleted from that OS.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.DS_Store


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

yep but even deleting them isn't helping


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

in fact I've just deleted those ._ files and DSStore ones from Explorer and it done the same where it closed down the explorer window. Opened it back up, files have gone, but still showing 0 bytes on property and only General and Customize tabs


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you enabled windows explorer to see hidden files and protected system files?


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Yep enabled that and I can see the files in the folder


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Ultimately what are you wanting to do with the files that the Mac's are creating? I am not sure I understand what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Because the folders are showing as 0 bytes, the macs can't access them. I can access them on the Win server and as said I can get around it buy copying the items to new folders, but the original issue is that they are unaccessible on the macs


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Try this fox for your Mac clients.

http://krypted.com/mac-os-x/no-more-ds_store-files/


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

yep pretty sure I have tried that in the past but there are other folders with the DS files in which are fine.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is it tied to one user causing the issue or is it pretty much random? I have no experience with Mac's and their little excetricities, especially on a Windows environment. I am assuming this is a Windows share and not an SMB share.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

yep it's a windows share and at the moment I'm trying to sort them just under the domain and local admin accounts on the server


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How do the Mac clients access the share with NTFS permissions?


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

yep they are now logging on with their AD accounts but at them moment although I think maybe they have had an effect on the issue, the problem at the moment is access direct to the share from the Win server which the share is attached too


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

tied in with the same users but they have had problems this morning saving photoshop and indesign docs back to the same share but different folders. They can work on the files fine until they come to save back when they then get permission errors. They can save outside the folder fine.

I checked on the server and as an admin I couldn't modify the file and when I checked open files, they still had the AFP_Resource file open for the particular file. Once they close Photoshop, the file from inside the folder disappeared.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I think it is because of an NTFS file system being accessed by computers and users that are not really domain members. Unless Apple has dome some AD integration/interoperability recently.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Well they are connecting via AD now and all connected, logging on with AD accounts


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you looked at effective permissions for the folders inside of the shares? If there are unknown accounts listed this may be why. I have seen this when you set up permissions on a per user basis on a folder or resource and the account gets deleted later on, leaving unknow/orpaned permissions.

I don't think that Apples integration with AD is not 100% yet.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

One user has full permissions but 'everyone' also has full permissions


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you talking full permission to the share or in NTFS permissions? Generally you give Authenticated Users full access to the share and get more granular with the security tab.


----------



## stuarta (May 3, 2006)

Yep security tab. Everyone has access in the share permissions and again in the Security tab, which inherent from before they were logging on with network accounts


----------

